# Solved: Upgrade my ISA server to a newer version? BACKUP/Restore question



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello there,
Im using a ISA Server 2003 on a windows server 2003 enterprice edition.
And i was thinking about to upgrade the server to 2008.
But how can i backup the complete configuration of the isa server so i dont have to recofingure all the new rules etc again on a new server 2008 ?
Im sorry im a newbie... but after i install a server 2008 do i have to install the ISA server ? or whichone is the best one that is compatible for server 2008 ?

Ty everyone for supporting us this forum is just the best i';ve ever seen


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I believe the OS upgrade will only upgrade the OS and not do anything to the ISA setup. You may want to look at system requirements for ISA server 2003 to see if it is fully compatible running on Server 2008.


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

can you explain me please how do i do the upgrade i thought i need to format the pc and reinstall the pc again... does windows have an upgrade option?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can do an in place upgrade from server 2003 to 2008. Is this a server or a PC you are just playing on?


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

It's a PC


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And is it in a production environment or are you just playing around with setting up a server OS? If you are just playing I would make an image of the current setup and then install the OS and ISA server from scratch and import the ISA server settings. Here is an article along with a script for exporting:

http://www.isaserver.org/tutorials/Backing_up_ISA_Server_configuration__The_easy_way.html


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

alright thanks mate


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There is also an export feature directly in the ISA server snap in.


----------



## icabean (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, I found these previous post by you about your PowerSchool Gradebook not working behind the ISA Server. I am experiencing the same exact problem right now at my school. By any chance can you tell me how you resolved? thanks as i am eating tums like candy over this!

<<We have a software called Powerschool that has an option gradebook which is a part of PS. But when we try to access this from our domain pcs it wont work.
We are using in our school a ISA Server 2006 that is filtering all the school computers. But the main problem is that we are having trouble to connect to our Gradebook : The problem is that i am able to connect to the gradebook from outside school but not from inside school. Some computers are able to connect but some not. They have been reinstalled new and nothing happens.
All software's have been installed like the one that worked but it wont work. >>


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

The PWS server has a static IP. You need to stop filtering that ip. Also check the Java version. Contact pearson they will give you a detailed java version which allows you to use the gradebook because it wont work with the newest java version. You need also to check the PCS some pcs that were infected with viruses ( werent clean they couldnt be able to connect to gradebook also)


----------

